# Unethical Eric Chesser



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

He has done it again. This time he shoots through brush at an elk. He just couldnt wait for it to stand up and clear the Bush. Remember his 100 yard archery shot that wounded a bull. He then chased it for a day and put a couple of arrows on it. Then his long range couse deer shot, which was beyond his ability. 

It's my opinion that he is unethical


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

He is going to become famous in hunters safety "what not to do"


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Why does anyone refer to him as Eric Chesser ever since Moose Meat dubbed him Eric Cheeser? That is just too perfect not to stick.


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

I stand corrected ERIC CHEESER


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What was the result? 

I stopped watching the HUSHIN videos a couple years ago, their style just isn’t for me. Many people love them though, so good on them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was hunting pheasants on the opener with my daughter. 

Each time a bird flew, someone was down range from me. 

When I didn’t take a shot my daughter would ask why and say the other hunters were far enough away and it still would have been safe. I would then explain safety and ethics of a shot. Then she would check for understanding by asking if the bird flew in a different direction, would I have shot then. 

My point being, I’m trying to teach her how to hunt responsibly. Maybe his daddy didn’t teach him right. 

It’s up to us as hunters to teach and practice ethical & safe shots. Call him out on Twitter or whatever boards he is on and ask for a public acknowledgment of his wrong doing and poor ambassadorship of sportsmen.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You have a link to the video?


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

The brush was "next to him". I guess that makes it okay?


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Not to mention the violations of riding E-Bikes in Millcreek. I called the forest service office this year and asked if they were legal in Millcreek, and they replied, no, ebikes are not allowed on any upper millcreek trails.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

E.T.s new mullet isn’t a good look for him. Not saying any look is good for him, but the mullet definitely doesn’t help him any.

And yea. It’s cheeser. Nothing he can do will change it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I didn't make it through the intro on the video before turning it off....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't want to watch the video because that would give them encouragement and financial benefit, so thanks for the screen shot, Dallan. 

Just out of curiosity, was this a bow shot or a rifle shot?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Not saying the shot was ethical or not, but could it be that the angle of the camera vs where the shooter was positioned could have made it appear that he was shooting through branches even though he wasn't?

Camera angle may have played a role in the perception


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Bax* said:


> Not saying the shot was ethical or not, but could it be that the angle of the camera vs where the shooter was positioned could have made it appear that he was shooting through branches even though he wasn't?
> 
> Camera angle may have played a role in the perception


It does appear that some leaves do fall as the bullet passes through.

However, I do think the bull is positioned out of the brush enough to take the shot.

The shot does not pass through the branches, but rather in front of the branches from what I can tell in the video.

The shot is very well placed in the video.

He also took a second shot, which stopped the bull from moving; which some TV people may not have done.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

With a stable rest from a prone position on an animal that was clueless about your presence...I'd have taken that shot all day long. Unethical or not is in the eye of the beholder of course.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have watched a number of hunts on video where the person taking the video will ask the hunter if he had a clear shot or not when he didn't shoot. I have also seen shots ruined just because they wanted the whole shot on video and the video person was blocked by something and couldn't see the whole animal.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

would have shot him at the base of the neck. I had to watch - not impressed


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Meh.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I think calling that shot "unethical" is a bit of a stretch. As has been mentioned, you can't see the angle the shooter could see. And he put three good shots on the bull.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Can anyone send me a link?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ridge, in post 8 on this thread.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

What exactly was unethical about it? Granted he has taken some very unethical shots in the past in my opinion especially with a bow. He is a terrible bow hunter. He constantly takes shots outside his effective range. He even did it this season already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Brettski7 said:


> What exactly was unethical about it? Granted he has taken some very unethical shots in the past in my opinion especially with a bow. He is a terrible bow hunter. He constantly takes shots outside his effective range. He even did it this season already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't mind the video. It does bug me a little when guys play dumb and act like they don't know the country or even really where to find the elk.

That's complete BS. They definitely had a plan and had done plenty of homework to know where they would be hunting opening day.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't have a problem with this video. I'd hate to see video of the shots that the average Joe Hunter takes at game. Everyone has their own opinion on Mr. Chesser, but I can only imagine he's a more ethical hunter than many that are tromping around the hills. He's also proven to be a fairly skilled hunter. If you don't think he's ethical, then don't watch him. Simple as that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely nothing wrong with that shot.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

So where is he hunting at? That is the question.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Pinetree said:


> So where is he hunting at? That is the question.


Put in the homework and you will have an opportunity to kill a bull on a OTC tag. Some guys get lucky and stumble into it but the hush guys don't even if they act like they did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Who in the blue hell is Eric Chester? I had to look him up....now my question is...why do we care who he is?!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Word on the street is, those guys are no strangers to jumping fence lines onto private to chase animals ( Idaho particularly) and yes, he is a terrible but, lucky bow hunter. Why do you think most of his archery kill shots are out of focus or chopped up?? I for one am not a Derik Cheezer fan. And just for the sake of science, doesn’t he realize you can hear better when you don’t have your ears tucked into your hat? 

They are good at marketing period.. that’s what made them what they are now is good marketing..


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

3arabians said:


> Put in the homework and you will have an opportunity to kill a bull on a OTC tag. Some guys get lucky and stumble into it but the hush guys don't even if they act like they did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've killed 3 bulls in the last 3 years otc. I've done the work. It was in jest.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Pinetree said:


> I've killed 3 bulls in the last 3 years otc. I've done the work. It was in jest.


Nice! And congrats! I knew your comment was in jest. Sorry if I offended you.

I was just mocking the hush group for acting like they just walked into an area blind and killed a big bull on a whim. Some might get lucky but it's highly unlikely. Especially for a internet sensation like the hush team.

I found your post humorous so I was feeding off it.

Nothing personal. Texting emotions is hard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I see no issues with the shot. "Bring it left a little". He does and drops the bull with a high back shot after putting 2 shots home to begin with. I definitely see this as a camera angle question. Yes, his first shot causes a few leaves to fall, but to me, it looks like a quartering to shot thru wispy stuff, at worst. He's definitely shooting at a different angle than the camera that, i would bet, is positioned to his left somewhere. I would wager that Cheeser's view was clear enough to be ethical.

I have no dog in this hunt. I could care less about Hushin', but at the same time, it's never a good thing to call someone out when they're not in the wrong. He's made some stupid choices in past, so I get why it's easier to be hyper critical now. I just don't see it here.


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

He even admitted to shooting through the brush


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

flyfisher20 said:


> He's also proven to be a fairly skilled hunter.


Hahahahahahahaha that's hilarious! You must have pretty low standards for the definition of a "skilled hunter". Guess anyone can be "skilled" when everyone else does the work for you and all you do is just show up to kill the animal. Even then, he's not very good at killing them.

He's ethical? Let's review his track record. 
-Wounded firebull the first shot, too far, at a distance way beyond his skill capabilities 
-busted in Idaho on an archery hunt without the proper licenses and documentation 
-riding eBikes in mill creek and other areas that are closed to such vehicles
-don't forget that with just about every animal he shoots at, he misses almost every first shot he takes. Then it turns into a clusterphuck of epic proportions as he just starts launching more projectiles in a pray-n-spray attempt. Yep skilled hunters always do that.
-all the shady tines up things that took place regarding shed hunting and private property 
-and then there's the hippy girlfriend that has done several questionable things, like leaving the guts in a deer for an extended period of time for better pictures in the day light that caused the meat to go to waste

What's driving all of this? For likes and attention on social media. Yeah that's what a true ethical sportsman would do, right? :roll:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> -and then there's the hippy girlfriend that has done several questionable things, like leaving the guts in a deer for an extended period of time for better pictures in the day light that caused the meat to go to waste
> 
> :roll:


Is his Girlfriend the famous "Mocking jay Bird" here on the forum? -O|o-:rotfl:


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

hunting777 said:


> Is his Girlfriend the famous "Mocking jay Bird" here on the forum? -O|o-:rotfl:


I doubt it. 1 she's not smart enough to come up with that idea. 2 she lives in a camper trailer and bounces around from camp area to camp area and doesn't have enough internet connection to get on and troll with consistently


----------

